# Korea Vets do it again without Government help.



## Art Johnson (11 May 2001)

Canada‘s Korean Vets raise money to build a monument to their Fallen Comrades in Pusan UN cemetary. Peter Worthington  a Korean Vet himself has this to say:

This column is by way of closure (for the time being on efforts to raise money for a
monument in the UN cemetery at Pusan, Korea, for Canadians fallen in that war.
The main reason the monument became an issue was because, when It was first proposed
by Korean veteran Vince Courtenay (Princess Pats), the only real supporter was the
Canadian embassy In Seoul. DND and Veterans Affairs gave it the cold shoulder.
Perhaps fearful of it costing them money, DND and DVA made It clear that they
thought the idea impractical and unrealistic and came up with a variety of reasons why
not to get involved. Things like it was a UN cemetary and it would require UN
approval... and /or the approval from th 11 countries whose dead are buried there would
be needed ... perhaps the Koreans would consider it interfering since they are custodians
of the cemetery ... neither DVA nor DND are into the monument business ... anyway,
Canada pays something like 6% of the annual costs of maintaining the cemetery. 
	In otherwords, forget it.
	Courtenay and the embassy (led by the military attache Col. Chip Bowness and
his staff) not only didn’t forget it, but went ahead. The Koreans thought it a splendid idea
other countries raised no objections (the Australians, Greeks and Turks have memorials
there) and the UN couldn’t have cared less.
	TheKorean Veterans Association (KVA) and Its new president, Ken Blampied,
were enthusiastic and an assortment of individuals (WWII vets) and unions (especially
Canadian Auto Workers) and even Korean.Canadians, have solicited funds and
contributed. Sufficient money has trickled in to ensure that the monument will be ready
by next summer’s celebrations (If “celebration” is the right word) marking the 50th
anniversary of the end of that war.
	A couple of weeks ago In Korea, the 50th anniversary of the battle of Kapyong
was honoured In Korea. After Monty Pythonesque manoeuvring, half a dozen vets of that
key battle got to Korea for the ceremonies. At Kapyong, In April 1951, the Patricias held
firm and likely saved Seoul from being captured again by the Chinese. DND had earlier
cancelled a military fllght taking vets to mark the occasion. With no overt help from
DND or DVA, the PPCLI regiment raised funds to get the vets there, but with out
accommodation. Other money came in from the Canadian Legion and Korean-Canadians
($5,000) and what threatened to be a fiasco turned into a modest triumph.

Buses and food
	(The Korean contribution paid for buses and food for guests at the Canadian
memorial Park at Kapyong whlch the embassy had no funds to spring for, and was
charging dignitarles and guests for a box lunch at ceremonies.)
	As for the monument at Pusan, It was negotiated by Courtenay, the KVA and the
Brits to have Prince Andrew symbolically turn the sod along with a Canadian veteran of
Korea—Smiley Douglas of the Pats whose right hand was blown off when he hurled back
a Chinese grenade that landed among his men, and earned him a Military Medal (MM)
for bravery.
	“Prince Andrew was at first reluctant to take part  and said It should be a vet who
turned the sod,” said Courtenay. “I replied: I said Sir-you’re a veteran of the Falklands
war, you’re one of us.’ He seemed pleased that we knew of his service." Smiley Douglas,
from Elnora, Alberta, was thrilled at meeting Andrew: “He’s great, you can talk to him
and he’s down to earth. You can tell he’s comfortable around soldiers.”
				No photo-ops, please
	Immigration Minister Elinor Caplan was In Seoul at the time and Courtenay
recalls her wanting to be photographed with veterans at a model of the Pusan memorial
"The vets didn’t want to be photographed with her,” recalled Courtenay. “She said she
thought she could talk to the Prime Minister and get the government to contribute to the
monument. Our guys said no thanks—we didn’t want the government Involved and that
veterans had raised the money themselves.”
	Few of the vets were impressed with the way our government deals with old
soldiers or serving soldiers. They weren’t surprised at screw-ups with their visit. “No
problem-after all, this is the army,” quipped Douglas, who spent $2,000 to make the trip. 
As It stands, close to $110,000 has been ralsed for a life-size bronze replica of a generic
Canadlan soldier (no rank or regimental badges) with a couple of Korean kids holding 16
maple leaves symbolic of the 16 Canadian dead whose graves are unknown. The names
of 516 Canadians who died in Korea will be inscribed on the monument’s base.
	Those who wanted an inscription to stress peace, friendship, and good will were
overruled by vets who noted there wasn’t a hell of a lot of peace, friendship or goodwill
in the fighting, and chose: “We will never forget you brave sons of Canada.”
	Next year an official DVA group will attend end-of- war 50th anniversary
ceremonies-bureaucrats flylng buslness class, vets In steerage, as was done for
anniversary ceremonies at Hong Kong.

*null*


----------

